# Springtails and Isopods in Tank...



## frankrom (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I seeded my tank with springtails and isopods approximately 2-3 weeks ago. I have a 95 gallon tank. So the surface area is pretty large.

I have not seen any springtails or isopods in the tank. I have been putting fish food and bakers yeast in the leaves every once in a while.

Should i be seeing these bugs? or is it normal not to see tem?

Thanks,

Frank


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

How much did you seed the tank with?


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Thats a pretty big tank. They might be in there and you`re just not seeing them. I would just keep dumping a few cultures in once in awhile and place a mushroom slice or the yeast under the leaf litter. For the most part they are not something you crawling around on the surface.
Patience.

John


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Isopods will take much longer than that to establish. Throw a mushroom in, under the leaf litter, and check it in a day or two. I'll bet you'll see some springtails.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Doug, about how long for the Isopods to establish in a tank that big?

John


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Depends on the type of isopod, if anyone is eating them, where they adults when they went in, are you feeding them, how many did you start with, temperature...Just too many variables.
How about this instead. I started some cultures with 25 adult whites in them in tiny 2 oz deli cups. They were well fed and kept around 75 F. 1.5 to 2 months later, I see a guestimated 50 to 100 babies in addition to the original adults. The babies I believe take a couple months to mature if fed well. Hope that helps.
You can see they take much longer to get rolling than springtails do.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

It did help, alot.
Thanks man.

John


----------



## Froggyplush (Oct 28, 2011)

that is great info u should do this for aliving thanks


----------



## gturmindright (Mar 15, 2006)

I was thinking the same thing about a tank I seeded about three weeks ago. I even put a bunch of food in there because I'm okay if theres a huge population boom and then a die off. Well I wasn't seeing anything on these thick pieces of cucumber I put in there. So one day I pick up the cucumber and theres a hole in the bottom and like a million springtails inside of it. I think theres always more than you think. Especially if theres no frogs to eat them. I'm pretty sure they don't like to be in the light so that's why you don't see them.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

It can depend on the type of springtail, too. I find that while the white temperates reproduce the fastest, they tend to stay down in the soil and/or the lower layers of leaf litter. They Pink springtails reproduce a little slower, but the adults are fatter (more meat) and they are out and about a good bit more. I love the Pinks for establishing in vivs but the white temperates are invaluable for feeding froglets.


----------

